# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  اسناد حديث المعازف

## التقرتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هناك من يطعن في اسناد حديث المعازف عند البخاري و يقول انه منقطع بحجة أن البخاري قال : قال هشام و لم يقل حدثنا.

ها نحن نسوق احاديث صحيحة تدل على إتصال سند الحديث :


1- صحيح البخاري  ـ كتاب الأشربة
 باب ما جاء فيمن يستحل الخمر ويسميه بغير اسمه  حديث:‏5275‏ 
 وقال هشام بن عمار : حدثنا صدقة بن خالد ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر ، حدثنا عطية بن قيس الكلابي ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري ، قال : حدثني أبو عامر أو أبو مالك الأشعري ، والله ما كذبني : سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ليكونن من أمتي أقوام ، يستحلون الحر والحرير ، والخمر والمعازف ، ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم ، يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم ، يأتيهم ـ يعني الفقير ـ لحاجة فيقولون : ارجع إلينا غدا ، فيبيتهم الله ، ويضع العلم ، ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة"


2- صحيح بن حبان : قال  أخبرنا الحسين بن عبد الله القطان ، قال : حدثنا هشام بن عمار ، قال : حدثنا صدقة بن خالد ، قال : حدثنا ابن جابر ، قال : حدثنا عطية بن قيس ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن غنم ، قال : حدثنا أبو عامر ، وأبو مالك الأشعريان سمعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقول : " ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحرير والخمر والمعازف"  حديث:‏6862‏ 

 الحسين بن عبد الله القطان وثقه الدارقطني 



3 ـ المنتقى من مسند المقلين لدعلج السجزي

قال  حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن مهران الإسماعيلي ، وموسى الجوني ، قالا : ثنا هشام بن عمار ، ثنا صدقة بن خالد ، ثنا ابن جابر ، حدثني عطية بن قيس ، حدثني عبد الرحمن بن غنم ، حدثني أبو عامر أو أبو مالك الأشعري والله ما كذبني أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحرير والخمر والمعازف ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم لهم يروح عليهم بسارحة فيأتيهم رجل بحاجته فيقولون له : ارجع إلينا غدا فيبيتهم الله فيضع بالعلم عليهم ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة" حديث:‏8‏ 

وموسى الجوني قال عنه في التقريب ثقة 

4ـ قال بن حجر وصل الحديث ابو ذر ( و هو احد رواة صحيح البخاري ) فقال أخبرنا أبو منصور بن العباس بن الفضل النضروي ثنا الحسين بن ادريس  ثنا هشام بن عمار ... الحديث.

تغليق التعليق : كتاب الأشربة  باب ما جاء فيمن يستحل الخمر ويسميه بغير اسمه  .

5- السنن الكبرى البيهقي :
 أخبرنا أبو عمرو محمد بن عبد الله الأديب ، أنبأ أبو بكر الإسماعيلي ، أخبرني الحسن يعني ابن سفيان ، ثنا هشام بن عمار ، ثنا صدقة يعني ابن خالد ، ثنا ابن جابر ، عن عطية بن قيس ، عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم ، حدثني أبو عامر ، أو أبو مالك الأشعري ، والله يمينا أخرى ما كذبني ، أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال . وأخبرني الحسن أيضا ، ثنا عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم ، ثنا بشر يعني ابن بكر ، ثنا ابن جابر ، عن عطية بن قيس قال : قام ربيعة الجرشي في الناس فذكر حديثا فيه طول ، قال : فإذا عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري ، قلت : يمين حلفت عليها ، قال : حدثني أبو عامر ، أو أبو مالك ، والله يمين أخرى حدثني أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون " قال : في حديث هشام : " الخمر والحرير " ، وفي حديث دحيم : " الخز ، والحرير ، والخمر ، والمعازف ، ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم تروح عليهم سارحة لهم فيأتيهم طالب حاجة فيقولون : ارجع إلينا غدا ، فيبيتهم فيضع عليهم العلم ، ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيمة " . قال دحيم : " ويمسخ منهم آخرين " ، ثم ذكره . أخرجه البخاري في الصحيح ، قال : وقال هشام بن عمار : حدثنا صدقة بن خالد فذكره ، وذكر في روايته الخز " حديث:‏5696‏

محمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد أبو عمرو الرزجاهي البسطامي الأديب مسند أصبهان ذكره في الشذرات

 أبو بكر الإسماعيلي ثقة حجة كثير العلم (الكاشف الذهبي)  : صاحب المستخرج

أبو العباس الحسن بن سفيان الشيباني الفسوي قال عنه بن حجر في اللسان ثقة مسند ما علمت به بأسا تفقه على أبي ثور وكان يفتي بمذهبه وكان عديم النظير توفي سنة ثلاث وثلثمائة.

6- ذم الملاهي لابن أبي الدنيا حديث:‏12‏ 
 حدثنا محمد قال : حدثنا الحسين قال : حدثنا عبد الله ، قال : وحدثنا عبد الجبار بن عاصم , قال : حدثني المغيرة بن المغيرة , عن صالح بن خالد , رفع ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , أنه كان يقول : " ليستحلن ناس من أمتي الحرير , والخمر , والمعازف , وليأتين الله على أهل حاضر منهم عظيم بجبل حتى ينبذه عليهم , ويمسخ آخرون قردة وخنازير"


و قد اجاد في ايصال الحديث بن حجر في كتابه.

أما من اعل الحديث بالاختلاف في اسم الصحابي فجوابه أن الصحابة كلهم عدول.

و الله اعلم

----------


## أشجعي

هم يقولون انه معلق, وقد انكر على بن حزم جمع من علماء (علماء صنعة الحديث طبعاً)
وهو موصول كما تفضلت بأكثر من مصدر, وهشام هو احد شيوخ البخاري,
وقد أثر ان بن حزم قال اذا صح حديث المعازف فأنا آخذ به,
ولكن الهوى عند القوم عجيب غريب, والمسالة ليست في صحة الحديث او ضعفه فهو صحيح عند علماء الحديث,
ولكنها مسألة تمييع والله المستعان.

----------


## التقرتي

نعم اخي الأشجعي بل يدلسون على الناس فيوهمونهم ان الشعر و الغناء شيئ واحد فيستدلون على اباحته بإباحة الشعر و ينسون قول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام :

لأن يمتلئ الرجل قيحا خير له من أن يمتلئ شعرا.


هذا قرآن الشيطان فلتحريمه اكثر من سبب :

اكل اموال الناس بالباطل
كلام هابط فاسق
مضيعة للوقت
من عمل الكفار و اصحاب المجون
يلهي عن ذكر الله


و لو تتبعنا مخاطره لوجدنا الكثير ثم اعجب ممن يتجرأ فيحله !!!!

----------


## أمين بن محمد

شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...
و عندي سؤال طلبا للفائدة: لماذا الإمام البخاري رواه بصيغة "قال" و ليس بصيغة "حدّثنا" أو "أخبرنا" أو "أنبأنا" أو كلّ ما يفيد الإتّصال؟ مع العلم أنه رواه في الصّحيح و بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## التقرتي

> شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...
> و عندي سؤال طلبا للفائدة: لماذا الإمام البخاري رواه بصيغة "قال" و ليس بصيغة "حدّثنا" أو "أخبرنا" أو "أنبأنا" أو كلّ ما يفيد الإتّصال؟ مع العلم أنه رواه في الصّحيح و بارك الله فيكم.



الجواب هو لما تروي حديث عن رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام فتقول قال رسول الله.


فهل يعني عندك أن الحديث لا يصح أو انه صحيح ؟ :


قال أبو بكر ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : 

(( ولم يصنع من قدح في صحة هذا الحديث شيئا ، كابن حزم ، نـُصرة لمذهبه الباطل في إباحة الملاهي ، وزعم أنه منقطع ، لأن البخاري لم يصل سنده به ، وجواب هذا ( الوهم ) من وجوه : 


أحدها : 

أن البخاري قد لقي هشام بن عمار وسمع منه ، فإذا قال : (( قال هشام )) فهذا بمنزلة قوله : (( عن هشام )) . 



الثاني : 

أنه لو لم يسمع منه فهو لم يستجز الجزم به عنه إلا وقد ( صَـحَّ ) عنه أنه حدَّث به ، وهذا كثيراً ما يكون لكثرة الرواة عنه عن ذللك الشيخ وشهرته ، فالبخاري أبعد الناس عن التدليس . 


الثالث : 

أنه أدخله في كتابه المسمى ( بالصحيح ) محتجا به ، فلولا صحته عنده لما فعل ذلك . 


الرابع : 

أنه علقه بصيغة ( الجزم ) دون صيغة ( التمريض ) فإنه إذا توقفَ في الحديث أو لم يكن على شرطه يقول : (( ويُروى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويُذكرُ عنه )) فإذا قال : (( قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد جزمَ وقطعَ بإضافته إليه . 


الخامس : 

أنـَّـا لو أضربنا عن هذا كله صفحا فالحديث صحيح متصل عند غيره : 


قال أبو داود في ( كتاب اللباس ) : 


حدثنا عبدالوهاب بن نجده قال : حدثنا بشر بن بكر ، عن عبدالرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر قال : حدثنا عطية بن قيس قال : سمعت عبدالرحمن بن غنم الأشعري قال : أبو عامر - أو أبو مالك - فذكره مختصرا 


رواه أبو بكر الإسماعيلي في كتابه الصحيح مُسندا ، فقال : أبو عامر . ولم يشـُك . )) أهـ

----------


## أمين بن محمد

شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،




> شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...
> و عندي سؤال طلبا للفائدة: لماذا الإمام البخاري رواه بصيغة "قال" و ليس بصيغة "حدّثنا" أو "أخبرنا" أو "أنبأنا" أو كلّ ما يفيد الإتّصال؟ مع العلم أنه رواه في الصّحيح و بارك الله فيكم.


فقد مرت بي أمثلة من أحاديث يرويها البخاري عن شيوخه، فيقول في أحد مصنفاته:
وقال فلان

ثم أجد الحديث عينه في مصنف آخر من مصنفاته يقول:
حدثنا فلان

ولعلي أنشط بعد إن شاء الله تعالى لجمعها

----------


## فواز الحر

سؤالي لمن يقول أن حديث المعازف أخرجه البخاري معلَّقًا.
أليس تعريف الحديث المعلق: هو ما حُذِفَ من مبتدأ إسناده راوٍ أو أكثر؟
فأين حَذْف الرواة في حديث المعازف؛ إذا كان هشام بن عمار من مشيخة البخاري كما هو معلوم؟
راجع تخريج حديث المعازف في كتاب "الغناء والموسيقى" (ص301-318) الأستاذ عبد الله الجديع
على ما في كتاب الجديع من تدليس وكذب، إلا أن تخريجَه لأحاديث الغناء والمعازف الملحق بكتابه هذا نافعٌ.
بوركتم.

----------


## التقرتي

> سؤالي لمن يقول أن حديث المعازف أخرجه البخاري معلَّقًا.
> أليس تعريف الحديث المعلق: هو ما حُذِفَ من مبتدأ إسناده راوٍ أو أكثر؟
> فأين حَذْف الرواة في حديث المعازف؛ إذا كان هشام بن عمار من مشيخة البخاري كما هو معلوم؟
> راجع تخريج حديث المعازف في كتاب "الغناء والموسيقى" (ص301-318) الأستاذ عبد الله الجديع
> على ما في كتاب الجديع من تدليس وكذب، إلا أن تخريجَه لأحاديث الغناء والمعازف الملحق بكتابه هذا نافعٌ.
> بوركتم.



راجع تحفة الأشراف فرواه المزي معلقا ، لا تتعجل اخي قال بالتعليق كبار المحدثين و ان كان قولهم مرجوحا.


كتاب تحفة الأشراف بمعرفة الأطراف  - ] أول مسانيد الرجال [
 باب ذكر من اشتهر بالكنى من الصحابة  -  حرف الميم ] من الكنى [
 ومن مسند أبي مالك الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري  - حديث:‏12362‏ [خت د]   
 حديث ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون الخمر والحرير . . . الحديث .
 خ في الأشربة ( 6 تعليقا ) : وقال هشام بن عمار ، حدثنا صدقة بن خالد ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر ، قال : حدثنا عطية بن قيس ، قال : حدثني عبد الرحمن بن غنم ، قال حدثني أبو عامر ( ح 12065 ) أو أبو مالك الأشعري . . . فذكره .
 د في اللباس ( 8 : 2 ) عن عبد الوهاب بن نجدة ، عن بشر بن بكر ، عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر بإسناده - نحوه : ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الخز والحرير . . . الحديث

----------


## أشجعي

أخي الحديث من معلقات البخاري كما أشار المحدثون وهو معلق بصيغة الجزم لا التمريض,
فيقول الحافظ العراقي في الألفية:
وإن يكن أول الإسناد حذفْ@@@مع صيغة الجزم فتعليقًا عرفْ
ولو إلى آخره أما الذي@@@لشيخه عزا بقال فكَذي
عنعنة كخبر المعازفِ@@@لا تصغ لابن حزم المخالفِ

وقد تكلم بن حجر عن الحديث في كتابه "تغليق التعليق"
@@@@@@@@@@@@
للفائدة: في مقدمة بن الصلاح:

ولا التفات إلى أبي محمد بن حزم الظاهري الحافظ في رده ما أخرجه البخاري، من حديث أبي عامر - أو: أبي مالك - الأشعري، عن رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم: " ليكونن في أمتي أقوام، يستحلون الحرير والخمر والمعازف. " الحديث من جهة أن البخاري أورده قائلا فيه: قال هشام بن عمار. وساقه بإسناده، فزعم أبن حزم أنه منقطع فيما بين البخاري وهشام، وجعله جوابأ عن الاحتجاج به على تحريم المعازف. وأخطأ في ذلك من وجوه، والحديث صحيح معروف الأتصال بشرط الصحيح.
والبخاري رحمه الله قد يفعل مثل ذلك، لكون ذلك الحديث معروفا من جهة الثقات عن ذلك الشخص الذي علقه عنه. وقد يفعل ذلك لكونه قد ذكر ذلك الحديث في موضع آخر من كتابه مسندا متصلا، وقد يفعل ذلك لغير ذلك من الآسبأب التي لا يصحبها خلل الانقطاع، والله أعلم.
وما ذكرناه من الحكم في التعليق المذكور فذلك فيما أورده منه أصلا " ومقصودا، لا فيما أوده في معرض الاستشهاد: فإن الشواهد يحتمل فيها ما ليس من شرط الصحيح، معلقأ كان أو موصولأ.
ثم أن الفظ التعليق وجدته مستعملا فيما حذف من مبتدأ إسناده واحد فأكثر.
حتى أن بعضهم استعمله في حذف كل الأسناد.
مثل ذلك: قوله: قال: رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم كذا وكذا. قال ابن عباس كذا وكذا. روى أبو هريرة كذا وكذا. قال سعيد بن المسيب، عن آبي هريرة كذا وكذا. وقال الزهري، عن أبى سلمة، عن أبي هريرة، عن إ لنبي صلى الله علية وسلم كذا وكذا. وهكذا إلى شيوخ شيوخه.
أما ما أورده كذلك عن شيوخه فهو من قبيل ماذكرناه قريباً في الثالث من هذه التفريعات.
بلغنى عن بعض المتأخرين من أهل المغرب أنه جعله قسماً التعليق ثانياً وإليه أضاف إليه البخارى في غير موضع من كتابة " وقال لى فلان، وزادنا فلان " فوصف ذلك بالتعليق المتصل من حيث الظاهر، المنفصل، من حيث المعنى، وقال: قال رأيت البخاري يقول " وقال لي، وقال لنا " فاعلم أنه إسناد لم يذكره الاحتجاج به انما ذكره لاإستشهاد به. وكثيرا ما يعبر ألمحدثون بهذا اللفظ فيما جرى بينهم في المذكرات والمناظرات، وأحاديث المذاكرة قلما يحتجون بها.
قلت: وما أدعاه على البخاري مخالف لما قاله من هو أقدم منه وأعرف بالبخاري، وهو العبد الصالح أبو جعفر بن حمدان النيسابورى، فقد روينا عنه انه قال: كل ما قال البخاري " قال لي فلان " فهو عرض ومناولة.
@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
لعل هذا الاقتباس يفيد أخونا "عامي",,

ولا فرق عندي ما هو قادح الاتصال "الآن" سواء أكان معلقا مقطوعاً أو حتى مرسلاً,
الشاهد أن الحديث صحيح وموصول عند المحدثين كأبي داوود والبيهقي والطبراني وبن القيم وبن حجر وبن حبان والبرقاني والألباني وغيرهم,
ولم يوافق أحد من أهل الصنعة بن حزم, وقد تقدم أن قلت ان بن حزم قال اذا صح حديث المعازف فأنا آخذ به,
فلا التفات أيضا الى أهل الأهواء والشهوات.
@@@@@@@@@@@
وعندي كتب ومراجع كثيرة لم أنتهي منها بعد هي عندي أولى من أي كتاب للجديع وأمثاله.

----------


## ياسر شعيب الأزهري

استميحكم عذرا ...


                                              لفظة : " يستحلون " . 


                                            للعامة والخاصة 

            فهي تكلم العامة ، وتخص الخاصة من العلماء الذين ضلوا في القول بحلية  


                                             السماع .                                  


                                     واللبيب بافشارة يفهم ...

----------


## التقرتي

فتح الباري :


باب مَا جَاءَ فِيمَنْ يَسْتَحِلُّ الْخَمْرَ وَيُسَمِّيهِ بِغَيْرِ اسْمِهِ     

وَقَالَ هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا صَدَقَةُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَطِيَّةُ بْنُ قَيْسٍ الْكِلَابِيُّ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ غَنْمٍ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو عَامِرٍ أَوْ أَبُو مَالِكٍ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ وَاللَّهِ مَا كَذَبَنِي سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ لَيَكُونَنَّ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَقْوَامٌ يَسْتَحِلُّونَ الْحِرَ وَالْحَرِيرَ وَالْخَمْرَ وَالْمَعَازِفَ وَلَيَنْزِلَنَّ أَقْوَامٌ إِلَى جَنْبِ عَلَمٍ يَرُوحُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِسَارِحَةٍ لَهُمْ يَأْتِيهِمْ يَعْنِي الْفَقِيرَ لِحَاجَةٍ فَيَقُولُونَ ارْجِعْ إِلَيْنَا غَداً فَيُبَيِّتُهُمْ اللَّهُ وَيَضَعُ الْعَلَمَ وَيَمْسَخُ آخَرِينَ قِرَدَةً وَخَنَازِيرَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ 

الشرح‏:‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏باب ما جاء فيمن يستحل الخمر ويسميه بغير اسمه‏)‏ قال الكرماني‏:‏ ذكره باعتبار الشراب، وإلا فالخمر مؤنث سماعي‏.‏ 

قلت‏:‏ بل فيه لغة بالتذكير‏.‏ 

قال الكرماني‏:‏ وفي بعض الروايات تسميتها بغير اسمها‏.‏ 

وذكر ابن التين عن الداودي قال‏:‏ كأنه يريد بالأمة من يتسمى بهم ويستحل ما لا يحل لهم، فهو كافر إن أظهر ذلك، ومنافق إن أسره، أو من يرتكب المحارم مجاهرة واستخفافا فهو يقارب الكفر وإن تسمى بالإسلام، لأن الله لا يخسف بمن تعود عليه رحمته في المعاد‏.‏ 

كذا قال؛ وفيه نظر يأتي توجيهه‏.‏ 

وقال ابن المنير‏:‏ الترجمة مطابقة للحديث إلا في قوله‏:‏ ‏"‏ ويسميه بغير اسمه ‏"‏ فكأنه قنع بالاستدلال له بقوله في الحديث‏:‏ ‏"‏ من أمتي ‏"‏ لأن من كان من الأمة المحمدية يبعد أن يستحل الخمر بغير تأويل، إذ لو كان عنادا ومكابرة لكان خارجا عن الأمة، لأن تحريم الخمر قد علم بالضرورة قال‏:‏ وقد ورد في غير هذا الحديث التصريح بمقتضى الترجمة، لكن لم يوافق شرطه فاقتنع بما في الرواية التي ساقها من الإشارة‏.‏ 

قلت‏:‏ الرواية التي أشار إليها أخرجها أبو داود من طريق مالك بن أبي مريم عن أبي مالك الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ ليشربن ناس الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها ‏"‏ وصححه ابن حبان، وله شواهد كثيرة‏:‏ منها لابن ماجه من حديث ابن محيريز عن ثابت بن السمط عن عبادة بن الصامت رفعه ‏"‏ يشرب ناس من أمتي الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها ‏"‏ ورواه أحمد بلفظ ‏"‏ ليستحلن طائفة من أمتي الخمر ‏"‏ وسنده جيد، ولكن أخرجه النسائي من وجه آخر عن ابن محيريز فقال ‏"‏ عن رجل من الصحابة ‏"‏ ولابن ماجه أيضا من حديث خالد بن معدان عن أبي أمامة رفعه ‏"‏ لا تذهب الأيام والليالي حتى تشرب طائفة من أمتي الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها ‏"‏ وللدارمي بسند لين من طريق القاسم عن عائشة ‏"‏ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول‏:‏ إن أول ما يكفأ الإسلام كما يكفأ الإناء كفء الخمر، قيل‏:‏ وكيف ذاك يا رسول الله‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ يسمونها بغير اسمها فيستحلونها ‏"‏ وأخرجه ابن أبي عاصم من وجه آخر عن عائشة، ولابن وهب من طريق سعيد بن أبي هلال عن محمد بن عبد الله ‏"‏ أن أبا مسلم الخولاني حج فدخل على عائشة فجعلت تسأله عن الشام وعن بردها فقال‏:‏ يا أم المؤمنين إنهم يشربون شرابا لهم يقال له الطلاء، فقالت‏:‏ صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبلغ حتى سمعته يقول‏:‏ إن ناسا من أمتي يشربون الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها ‏"‏ وأخرجه البيهقي‏.‏ 

قال أبو عبيد‏:‏ جاءت في الخمر آثار كثيرة بأسماء مختلفة فذكر منها السكر بفتحتين قال‏:‏ وهو نقيع التمر إذا غلى بغير طبخ، والجعة بكسر الجيم وتخفيف العين نبيذ الشعير، والسكركة خمر الحبشة من الذرة - إلى أن قال - وهذه الأشربة المسماة كلها عندي كناية عن الخمر، وهي داخلة في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏ يشربون الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها‏"‏، ويؤيد ذلك قول عمر‏:‏ ‏"‏ الخمر ما خامر العقل‏"‏‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏وقال هشام بن عمار حدثنا صدقة بن خالد‏)‏ هكذا في جميع النسخ من الصحيح من جميع الروايات مع تنوعها عن الفربري، وكذا من رواية النسفي وحماد بن شاكر، وذهل الزركشي في توضيحه فقال‏:‏ معظم الرواة يذكرون هذا الحديث في البخاري معلقا، وقد أسنده أبو ذر عن شيوخه فقال‏:‏ ‏"‏ قال البخاري‏:‏ حدثنا الحسين بن إدريس حدثنا هشام بن عمار ‏"‏ قال‏:‏ فعلى هذا يكون الحديث صحيحا على شرط البخاري‏.‏ 

وبذلك يرد على ابن حزم دعواه الانقطاع اهـ‏.‏ 

وهذا الذي قاله خطأ نشأ عن عدم تأمل، وذلك أن القائل ‏"‏ حدثنا الحسين بن إدريس ‏"‏ هو العباس بن الفضل شيخ أبي ذر لا البخاري، ثم هو الحسين بضم أوله وزيادة التحتانية الساكنة وهو الهروي لقبه خرم بضم المعجمة وتشديد الراء، وهو من المكثرين، وإنما الذي وقع في رواية أبي ذر من الفائدة أنه استخرج هذا الحديث من رواية نفسه من غير طريق البخاري إلى هشام، على عادة الحفاظ إذا وقع لهم الحديث عاليا عن الطريق التي في الكتاب المروي لهم يوردونها عالية عقب الرواية النازلة، وكذلك إذا وقع في بعض أسانيد الكتاب المروي خلل ما من انقطاع أو غيره وكان عندهم من وجه آخر سالما أوردوه، فجرى أبو ذر على هذه الطريقة، فروى الحديث عن شيوخه الثلاثة عن الفربري عن البخاري قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ وقال هشام بن عمار ‏"‏ ولما فرغ من سياقه قال أبو ذر‏:‏ حدثنا أبو منصور الفضل بن العباس النضروي حدثنا الحسين بن إدريس حدثنا هشام بن عمار به ‏"‏ وأما دعوى ابن حزم التي أشار إليها فقد سبقه إليها ابن الصلاح في ‏"‏ علوم الحديث ‏"‏ فقال‏:‏ التعليق في أحاديث من صحيح البخاري قطع إسنادها، وصورته صورة الانقطاع وليس حكمه ولا خارجا - ما وجد ذلك فيه من قبيل الصحيح - إلى قبيل الضعيف، ولا التفات إلى أبي محمد بن حزم الظاهري الحافظ في رد ما أخرجه البخاري من حديث أبي عامر وأبي مالك الأشعري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحرير والخمر والمعازف ‏"‏ الحديث من جهة أن البخاري أورده قائلا ‏"‏ قال هشام بن عمار ‏"‏ وساقه بإسناده، فزعم ابن حزم أنه منقطع فيما بين البخاري وهشام وجعله جوابا عن الاحتجاج به على تحريم المعازف، وأخطأ في ذلك من وجوه، والحديث صحيح معروف الاتصال بشرط الصحيح، والبخاري قد يفعل مثل ذلك لكونه قد ذكر ذلك الحديث في موضع آخر من كتابه مسندا متصلا، وقد يفعل ذلك لغير ذلك من الأسباب التي لا يصحبها خلل الانقطاع اهـ‏.‏ 

ولفظ ابن حزم في ‏"‏ المحلى ‏"‏‏:‏ ولم يتصل ما بين البخاري وصدقة بن خالد‏.‏ 

وحكى ابن الصلاح في موضع آخر أن الذي يقول البخاري فيه قال فلان ويسمي شيخا من شيوخه يكون من قبيل الإسناد المعنعن، وحكي عن بعض الحفاظ أنه يفعل ذلك فيما يتحمله عن شيخه مذاكرة، وعن بعضهم أنه فيما يرويه مناولة‏.‏ 

وقد تعقب شيخنا الحافظ أبو الفضل كلام ابن الصلاح بأنه وجد في الصحيح عدة أحاديث يرويها البخاري عن بعض شيوخه قائلا قال فلان ويوردها في موضع آخر بواسطة بينه وبين ذلك الشيخ‏.‏ 

قلت‏:‏ الذي يورده البخاري من ذلك على أنحاء‏:‏ منها ما يصرح فيه بالسماع عن ذلك الشيخ بعينه إما في نفس الصحيح وإما خارجه، والسبب في الأول إما أن يكون أعاده في عدة أبواب وضاق عليه مخرجه فتصرف فيه حتى لا يعيده على صورة واحدة في مكانين، وفي الثاني أن لا يكون على شرطه إما لقصور في بعض رواته وإما لكونه موقوفا، ومنها ما يورده بواسطة عن ذلك الشيخ والسبب فيه كالأول، لكنه في غالب هذا لا يكون مكثرا عن ذلك الشيخ، ومنها ما لا يورده في مكان آخر من الصحيح مثل حديث الباب، فهذا مما كان أشكل أمره علي، والذي يظهر لي الآن أنه لقصور في سياقه، وهو هنا تردد هشام في اسم الصحابي، وسيأتي من كلامه ما يشير إلى ذلك حيث يقول‏:‏ إن المحفوظ أنه عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم عن أبي مالك، وساقه في ‏"‏ التاريخ ‏"‏ من رواية مالك بن أبي مريم عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم كذلك، وقد أشار المهلب إلى شيء من ذلك‏.‏ 

وأما كونه سمعه من هشام بلا واسطة وبواسطة فلا أثر له، لأنه لا يجزم إلا بما يصلح للقبول، ولا سيما حيث يسوقه مساق الاحتجاج‏.‏ 

وأما قول ابن الصلاح أن الذي يورده بصيغة ‏"‏ قال ‏"‏ حكمه حكم الإسناد المعنعن، والعنعنة من غير المدلس محمولة على الاتصال، وليس البخاري مدلسا، فيكون متصلا، فهو بحث وافقه عليه ابن منده والتزمه فقال‏:‏ أخرج البخاري ‏"‏ قال ‏"‏ وهو تدليس، وتعقبه شيخنا بأن أحدا لم يصف البخاري بالتدليس، والذي يظهر لي أن مراد ابن منده أن صورته صورة التدليس لأنه يورده بالصيغة المحتملة ويوجد بينه وبينه واسطة وهذا هو التدليس بعينه، لكن الشأن في تسليم أن هذه الصيغة من غير المدلس لها حكم العنعنة فقد قال الخطيب‏:‏ وهو المرجوع إليه في الفن أن ‏"‏ قال ‏"‏ لا تحمل على السماع إلا ممن عرف من عادته أنه يأتي بها في موضع السماع، مثل حجاج بن محمد الأعور، فعلى هذا ففارقت العنعنة فلا تعطى حكمها ولا يترتب عليه أثرها من التدليس ولا سيما ممن عرف من عادته أن يوردها لغرض غير التدليس، وقد تقرر عند الحفاظ أن الذي يأتي به البخاري من التعاليق كلها بصيغة الجزم يكون صحيحا إلى من علق عنه ولو لم يكن من شيوخه، لكن إذا وجد الحديث المعلق من رواية بعض الحفاظ موصولا إلى من علقه بشرط الصحة أزال الإشكال، ولهذا عنيت في ابتداء الأمر بهذا النوع وصنفت كتاب ‏"‏ تعليق التعليق‏"‏‏.‏ 

وقد ذكر شيخنا في شرح الترمذي وفي كلامه على علوم الحديث أن حديث هشام بن عمار جاء عنه موصولا في ‏"‏ مستخرج الإسماعيلي ‏"‏ قال حدثنا الحسن بن سفيان حدثنا هشام بن عمار، وأخرجه الطبراني في ‏"‏ مسند الشاميين ‏"‏ فقال حدثنا محمد بن يزيد بن عبد الصمد حدثنا هشام بن عمار، قال وأخرجه أبو داود في سننه فقال حدثنا عبد الوهاب بن نجدة حدثنا بشر بن بكر حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر بسنده انتهى‏.‏ 

وننبه فيه على موضعين‏:‏ أحدهما‏:‏ أن الطبراني أخرج الحديث في معجمه الكبير عن موسى بن سهل الجويني وعن جعفر بن محمد الفريابي كلاهما عن هشام، والمعجم الكبير أشهر من مسند الشاميين فعزوه إليه أولى، وأيضا فقد أخرجه أبو نعيم في مستخرجه على البخاري من رواية عبدان بن محمد المروزي ومن رواية أبي بكر الباغندي كلاهما عن هشام، وأخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه عن الحسين بن عبد الله القطان عن هشام‏.‏ 

ثانيهما‏:‏ قوله‏:‏ إن أبا داود أخرجه يوهم أنه عند أبي داود باللفظ الذي وقع فيه النزاع وهو المعازف، وليس كذلك بل لم يذكر فيه الخمر الذي وقعت ترجمة البخاري لأجله فإن لفظه عند أبي داود بالسند المذكور إلى عبد الرحمن بن يزيد ‏"‏ حدثنا عطية بن قيس سمعت عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري يقول حدثني أبو عامر أو أبو مالك الأشعري والله ما كذبني أنه سمع رسول الله يقول‏:‏ ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر - وذكر كلاما قال - يمسخ منهم قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة ‏"‏ نعم ساق الإسماعيلي الحديث من هذا الوجه من رواية دحيم عن بشر بن بكر بهذا الإسناد فقال‏:‏ ‏"‏ يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف ‏"‏ الحديث‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏حدثنا صدقة بن خالد‏)‏ هو الدمشقي من موالي آل أبي سفيان، وليس له في البخاري إلا هذا الحديث وآخر تقدم في مناقب أبي بكر، وهو من رواية هشام بن عمار عنه أيضا عن زيد بن واقد وصدقة هذا ثقة عند الجميع، قال عبد الله بن أحمد عن أبيه، ثقة ابن ثقة ليس به بأس، أثبت من الوليد بن مسلم‏.‏ 

وذهل شيخنا ابن الملقن تبعا لغيره فقال‏:‏ ليته - يعني ابن حزم - أعل الحديث بصدقة فإن ابن الجنيد روى عن يحيى بن معين‏:‏ ليس بشيء، وروى المروزي عن أحمد‏:‏ ذلك ليس بمستقيم ولم يرضه‏.‏ 

وهذا الذي قاله الشيخ خطأ، وإنما قال يحيى وأحمد ذلك في صدقة بن عبد الله السمين وهو أقدم من صدقة بن خالد، وقد شاركه في كونه دمشقيا، وفي الرواية عن بعض شيوخه كزيد بن واقد، وأما صدقة بن خالد فقد قدمت قول أحمد فيه، وأما ابن معين فالمنقول عنه أنه قال‏:‏ كان صدقة بن خالد أحب إلى أبي مسهر من الوليد بن مسلم، قال وهو أحب إلي من يحيى بن حمزة‏.‏ 

ونقل معاوية بن صالح عن ابن معين أن صدقة بن خالد ثقة، ثم إن صدقة لم ينفرد به عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر بل تابعه على أصله بشر بن بكر كما تقدم‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏حدثنا عطية بن قيس‏)‏ هو شامي تابعي قواه أبو حاتم وغيره ومات سنة عشر ومائة وقيل‏:‏ بعد ذلك، ليس له في البخاري ولا لشيخه إلا هذا الحديث، والإسناد كله شاميون‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏عبد الرحمن بن غنم‏)‏ بفتح المعجمة وسكون النون ابن كريب بن هانئ مختلف في صحبته، قال ابن سعد‏:‏ كان أبوه ممن قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صحبة أبي موسى، وذكر ابن يونس أن عبد الرحمن كان مع أبيه حين وفد، وأما أبو زرعة الدمشقي وغيره من حفاظ الشام فقالوا‏:‏ أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يلقه، وقدمه دحيم على الصنابحي‏.‏ 

وقال ابن سعد أيضا‏:‏ بعثه عمر يفقه أهل الشام، ووثقه العجلي وآخرون‏.‏ 

ومات سنة ثمان وسبعين‏.‏ 

ووقع عند الإسماعيلي من الزيادة عن عطية بن قيس قال‏:‏ ‏"‏ قام ربيعة الجرشي في الناس - فذكر حديثا فيه طول - فإذا عبد الرحمن بن غنم فقال‏:‏ يمينا حلفت عليها حدثني أبو عامر أو أبو مالك الأشعري، والله يمينا أخرى حدثني أنه سمع ‏"‏ وفي رواية مالك بن أبي مريم ‏"‏ كنا عند عبد الرحمن بن غنم معنا ربيعة الجرشي فذكروا الشراب ‏"‏ فذكر الحديث‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏حدثني أبو عامر أو أبو مالك الأشعري‏)‏ هكذا رواه أكثر الحفاظ عن هشام بن عمار بالشك، وكذا وقع عند الإسماعيلي من رواية بشر بن بكر، لكن وقع عند أبي داود من رواية بشر بن بكر ‏"‏ حدثني أبو مالك ‏"‏ بغير شك، ووقع عند ابن حبان عن الحسين بن عبد الله عن هشام بهذا السند إلى عبد الرحمن بن غنم، ‏"‏ أنه سمع أبا عامر وأبا مالك الأشعريين يقولان ‏"‏ فذكر الحديث، كذا قال، وعلى تقدير أن يكون المحفوظ هو الشك فالشك في اسم الصحابي لا يضر، وقد أعله ابن حزم وهو مردود، وأعجب منه أن ابن بطال حكى عن المهلب أن سبب كون البخاري لم يقل فيه ‏"‏ حدثنا هشام بن عمار ‏"‏ وجود الشك في اسم الصحابي، وهو شيء لم يوافق عليه، والمحفوظ رواية الجماعة‏.‏ 

وقد أخرجه البخاري في ‏"‏ التاريخ ‏"‏ من طريق إبراهيم بن عبد الحميد عمن أخبره ‏"‏ عن أبي مالك أو أبي عامر ‏"‏ على الشك أيضا وقال‏:‏ إنما يعرف هذا عن أبي مالك الأشعري انتهى‏.‏ 

وقد أخرجه أحمد وابن أبي شيبة والبخاري في ‏"‏ التاريخ ‏"‏ من طريق مالك بن أبي مريم ‏"‏ عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم عن أبي مالك الأشعري عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏ ليشربن أناس من أمتي الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها تغدو عليهم القيان وتروح عليهم المعازف ‏"‏ الحديث‏.‏ 

فظهر بهذا أن الشك فيه من عطية بن قيس لأن مالك بن أبي مريم - وهو رفيقه فيه عن شيخهما - لم يشك في أبي مالك، على أن التردد في اسم الصحابي لا يضر كما تقرر في علوم الحديث فلا التفات إلى من أعل الحديث بسبب التردد، وقد ترجح أنه عن أبي مالك الأشعري وهو صحابي مشهور‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏والله ما كذبني‏)‏ هذا يؤيد رواية الجماعة أنه عن غير واحد لا عن اثنين‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏يستحلون الحر‏)‏ ضبطه ابن ناصر بالحاء المهملة المكسورة والراء الخفيفة وهو الفرج، وكذا هو في معظم الروايات من صحيح البخاري، ولم يذكر عياض ومن تبعه غيره‏.‏ 

وأغرب ابن التين فقال‏:‏ إنه عند البخاري بالمعجمتين‏.‏ 

وقال ابن العربي‏:‏ هو بالمعجمتين تصحيف، وإنما رويناه بالمهملتين وهو الفرج والمعنى يستحلون الزنا‏.‏ 

قال ابن التين‏:‏ يريد ارتكاب الفرج بغير حله، وإن كان أهل اللغة لم يذكروا هذه اللفظة بهذا المعنى ولكن العامة تستعمله بكسر المهملة كما في هذه الرواية‏.‏ 

وحكى عياض فيه تشديد الراء، والتخفيف هو الصواب‏.‏ 

وقيل‏:‏ أصله بالياء بعد الراء فحذفت‏.‏ 

وذكره أبو موسى في ‏"‏ ذيل الغريب ‏"‏ في ‏(‏ح ر‏)‏ وقال هو بتخفيف الراء وأصله حرح بكسر أوله وتخفيف الراء بعدها مهملة أيضا وجمعه أحراح قال‏:‏ ومنهم من يشدد الراء وليس بجيد‏.‏ 

وترجم أبو داود للحديث في كتاب اللباس ‏"‏ باب ما جاء في الحر ‏"‏ ووقع في روايته بمعجمتين والتشديد والراجح بالمهملتين، ويؤيده ما وقع في ‏"‏ الزهد لابن المبارك ‏"‏ من حديث علي بلفظ ‏"‏ يوشك أن تستحل أمتي فروج النساء والحرير ‏"‏ ووقع عند الداودي بالمعجمتين ثم تعقبه بأنه ليس بمحفوظ، لأن كثيرا من الصحابة لبسوه‏.‏ 

وقال ابن الأثير‏:‏ المشهور في رواية هذا الحديث بالإعجام وهو ضرب من الإبريسم، كذا قال، وقد عرف أن المشهور في رواية البخاري بالمهملتين‏.‏ 

وقال ابن العربي‏:‏ الخز بالمعجمتين والتشديد مختلف فيه، والأقوى حله، وليس فيه وعيد ولا عقوبة بإجماع‏.‏ 

‏(‏تنبيه‏)‏ ‏:‏ لم تقع هذه اللفظة عند الإسماعيلي ولا أبي نعيم من طريق هشام، بل في روايتهما ‏"‏ يستحلون الحرير والخمر والمعازف ‏"‏ وقوله‏:‏ ‏"‏ يستحلون ‏"‏ قال ابن العربي‏:‏ يحتمل أن يكون المعنى يعتقدون ذلك حلالا، ويحتمل أن يكون ذلك مجازا على الاسترسال أي يسترسلون في شربها كالاسترسال في الحلال، وقد سمعنا ورأينا من يفعل ذلك‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏والمعازف‏)‏ بالعين المهملة والزاي بعدها فاء جمع معزفة بفتح الزاي وهي آلات الملاهي‏.‏ 

ونقل القرطبي عن الجوهري أن المعازف الغناء، والذي في صحاحه أنها آلات اللهو، وقيل‏:‏ أصوات الملاهي‏.‏ 

وفي حواشي الدمياطي‏:‏ المعازف الدفوف وغيرها مما يضرب به، ويطلق على الغناء عزف، وعلى كل لعب عزف، ووقع في رواية مالك بن أبي مريم ‏"‏ تغدو عليهم القيان وتروح عليهم المعازف‏"‏‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم‏)‏ بفتحتين والجمع أعلام وهو الجبل العالي وقيل‏:‏ رأس الجبل‏.‏ 

قوله‏.‏ 

‏(‏يروح عليهم‏)‏ كذا فيه بحذف الفاعل، وهو الراعي بقرينة المقام، إذ السارحة لا بد لها من حافظ‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏بسارحة‏)‏ بمهملتين الماشية التي تسرح بالغداة إلى رعيها وتروح أي ترجع بالعشي إلى مألفها‏.‏ 

ووقع في رواية الإسماعيلي ‏"‏ سارحة ‏"‏ بغير موحدة في أوله ولا حذف فيها‏.‏ 

قوله ‏(‏يأتيهم لحاجة‏)‏ كذا فيه بحذف الفاعل أيضا‏.‏ 

قال الكرماني‏:‏ التقدير الآتي أو الراعي أو المحتاج أو الرجل‏.‏ 

قلت‏:‏ وقع عند الإسماعيلي ‏"‏ يأتيهم طالب حاجة ‏"‏ فتعين بعض المقدرات‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏فيبيتهم الله‏)‏ أي يهلكهم ليلا، والبيات هجوم العدو ليلا‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏ويضع العلم‏)‏ أي يوقعه عليهم‏.‏ 

وقال ابن بطال‏:‏ إن كان العلم جبلا فيدكدكه وإن كان بناء فيهدمه ونحو ذلك‏.‏ 

وأغرب ابن العربي فشرحه على أنه بكسر العين وسكون اللام فقال‏:‏ وضع العلم إما بذهاب أهله كما سيأتي في حديث عبد الله بن عمرو، وإما بإهانة أهله بتسليط الفجرة عليهم‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة‏)‏ يريد ممن لم يهلك في البيات المذكور، أو من قوم آخرين غير هؤلاء الذين ‏"‏ بيتوا‏"‏، ويؤيد الأول أن في رواية الإسماعيلي ‏"‏ ويمسخ منهم آخرين ‏"‏ قال ابن العربي‏:‏ يحتمل الحقيقة كما وقع للأمم السالفة، ويحتمل أن يكون كناية عن تبدل أخلاقهم‏.‏ 

قلت‏:‏ والأول أليق بالسياق‏.‏ 

وفي هذا الحديث وعيد شديد على من يتحيل في تحليل ما يحرم بتغيير اسمه، وأن الحكم يدور مع العلة‏.‏ 

والعلة في تحريم الخمر الإسكار، فمهما وجد الإسكار وجد التحريم ولو لم يستمر الاسم‏.‏ 

قال ابن العربي‏:‏ هو أصل في أن الأحكام إنما تتعلق بمعاني الأسماء لا بألقابها، ردا على من حمله على اللفظ‏.‏

----------


## فواز الحر

> راجع تحفة الأشراف فرواه المزي معلقا ، لا تتعجل اخي قال بالتعليق كبار المحدثين و ان كان قولهم مرجوحا.
> كتاب تحفة الأشراف بمعرفة الأطراف  - ] أول مسانيد الرجال [
> باب ذكر من اشتهر بالكنى من الصحابة  -  حرف الميم ] من الكنى [
> ومن مسند أبي مالك الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري  - حديث:‏12362‏ [خت د]   
> حديث ليكونن في أمتي أقوام يستحلون الخمر والحرير . . . الحديث .
> خ في الأشربة ( 6 تعليقا ) : وقال هشام بن عمار ، حدثنا صدقة بن خالد ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر ، قال : حدثنا عطية بن قيس ، قال : حدثني عبد الرحمن بن غنم ، قال حدثني أبو عامر ( ح 12065 ) أو أبو مالك الأشعري . . . فذكره .
> د في اللباس ( 8 : 2 ) عن عبد الوهاب بن نجدة ، عن بشر بن بكر ، عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر بإسناده - نحوه : ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الخز والحرير . . . الحديث


أخي الفاضل التقرتي حفظك الله.
أعرف - بحمد الله تعالى - أن الأئمة - ومنهم الحافظ المزي - يوردون هذا الحديث على أن البخاري قد علَّقه في صحيحه جازمًا به.
ولكن - كما لا يخفى - أن البخاري ليس مدلسًا، وهشام من مشيخة البخاري. إذن الخلاف بين التعليق والاتصال - والحالة هذه - خلافٌ صوري لا حقيقة له، أو بمعنى آخر: الخلاف لفظي لا معنوي.
ولم أقصد تعقُّبَ الأئمة.
وفق الله الجميع.

----------


## القضاعي

> شكرا لك...بارك الله فيك...
> و عندي سؤال طلبا للفائدة: لماذا الإمام البخاري رواه بصيغة "قال" و ليس بصيغة "حدّثنا" أو "أخبرنا" أو "أنبأنا" أو كلّ ما يفيد الإتّصال؟ مع العلم أنه رواه في الصّحيح و بارك الله فيكم.


 ثمة وجه قوي أفادنا به الشيخ المحدث محمد بن علي آدم الأثيوبي حفظه الله .
وهو : ان الإمام البخاري رحمه الله أخذ الحديث عن شيخه هشام بن عمار مذاكرة , والتحمل في المذاكرة ليس كالتحمل في مجالس السماع الرسمية .
فما كان من هذا الباب فلا يقول فيه البخاري حدثنا أو اخبرنا ولكن يقول فيه قال فلان .. والله أعلم

----------


## التقرتي

> ثمة وجه قوي أفادنا به الشيخ المحدث محمد بن علي آدم الأثيوبي حفظه الله .
> وهو : ان الإمام البخاري رحمه الله أخذ الحديث عن شيخه هشام بن عمار مذاكرة , والتحمل في المذاكرة ليس كالتحمل في مجالس السماع الرسمية .
> فما كان من هذا الباب فلا يقول فيه البخاري حدثنا أو اخبرنا ولكن يقول فيه قال فلان .. والله أعلم


 

لا ادري اين القوة في هذا القول اخي فهو بدون دليل من اخبر الشيخ انها في المذاكرة ؟

البخاري يكثر من القول قال بل هو يسوي بين اخبرنا و حدثنا عنده كلها سواء و قال ايضا فالاصح انها كلها عنده سواء حسب مذهبه و الله اعلم

----------


## الإسحاقي

لحديث المعتزف علةٌ اخرى، وهي عطية بن قيس.

----------


## الإسحاقي

عفوا، ولحديث المعازف علة أخرى، وهي عطيّة.
كما نوّه لذلك أستاذنا الكبير محمد الأمين.

----------


## جمال الجمال

> نعم اخي الأشجعي بل يدلسون على الناس فيوهمونهم ان الشعر و الغناء شيئ واحد فيستدلون على اباحته بإباحة الشعر و ينسون قول رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام :
> لأن يمتلئ الرجل قيحا خير له من أن يمتلئ شعرا.
> هذا قرآن الشيطان فلتحريمه اكثر من سبب : 
> اكل اموال الناس بالباطل
> كلام هابط فاسق
> مضيعة للوقت
> من عمل الكفار و اصحاب المجون
> يلهي عن ذكر الله
> و لو تتبعنا مخاطره لوجدنا الكثير ثم اعجب ممن يتجرأ فيحله !!!!


معليش هناك نقطة ذكرها احد الاخوة اظن انها تحتاج الى شيء من المناقشة واستميحكم عذرا ربما يكون في كلامي هذا شيء من الخروج عن الموضوع الرئيس وان كانت مداخلتي هذه خارجة عن الموضوع فلا امانع من حذفها .
اقول الى الاخ الكريم 
حديث لأن يمتلئ الرجل قيحا خير له من أن يمتلئ شعرا. 
رجح الطحاوي ان المعنى اي ليس كل الشعر وانما ماكان فيه هجاء , ولكنه اتى بروايات واهية تبين ذلك المعنى .
اللهم قد يعضد قوله ذلك ان الحاكم روى روايات الى ابراهيم بن المنذر والتي ربما فيها ارسال وربما يكن لها شاهد ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما سمع من كعب بن زهير قصديته بانت سعاد ولم ينكر عليه قال الحاكم
وحدثنا القاضي ، ثنا إبراهيم بن الحسين ، ثنا إبراهيم بن المنذر ، حدثني محمد بن فليح ، عن موسى بن عقبة ، قال : أنشد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كعب بن زهير بانت سعاد في مسجده بالمدينة فلما بلغ قوله : إن الرسول لسيف يستضاء به وصارم من سيوف الله مسلول في فتية من قريش قال قائلهم ببطن مكة لما أسلموا زولوا « أشار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكمه إلى الخلق ليسمعوا منه » الى اخر الحديث ثم قال الحاكم 
هذا حديث له أسانيد قد جمعها إبراهيم بن المنذر الحزامي فأما حديث محمد بن فليح ، عن موسى بن عقبة وحديث الحجاج بن ذي الرقيبة فإنهما صحيحين وقد ذكرهما محمد بن إسحاق القرشي في المغازي مختصرا. 
وفي صحيح البخاري ان من الشعر لحكمة .
وفي صحيح البخاري ومسلم ورواه ابن حبان والبيهقي في سننه الكبرى وغيره عَنْ سَلَمَةَ بْنِ الْأَكْوَعِ قَالَ
خَرَجْنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى خَيْبَرَ فَسِرْنَا لَيْلًا فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ لِعَامِرِ بْنِ الْأَكْوَعِ أَلَا تُسْمِعُنَا مِنْ هُنَيْهَاتِكَ قَالَ وَكَانَ عَامِرٌ رَجُلًا شَاعِرًا فَنَزَلَ يَحْدُو بِالْقَوْمِ يَقُولُ       اللَّهُمَّ لَوْلَا أَنْتَ مَا اهْتَدَيْنَا .........وَلَا تَصَدَّقْنَا وَلَا صَلَّيْنَا
فَاغْفِرْ فِدَاءٌ لَكَ مَا اقْتَفَيْنَا......  ..........وَثَبِّتْ الْأَقْدَامَ إِنْ لَاقَيْنَا
وَأَلْقِيَنْ سَكِينَةً عَلَيْنَا............  .......إِنَّا إِذَا صِيحَ بِنَا أَتَيْنَا
وَبِالصِّيَاحِ عَوَّلُوا عَلَيْنَا
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَنْ هَذَا السَّائِقُ قَالُوا عَامِرُ بْنُ الْأَكْوَعِ فَقَالَ يَرْحَمُهُ اللَّهُ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ وَجَبَتْ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ لَوْلَا أَمْتَعْتَنَا بِهِ قَالَ فَأَتَيْنَا خَيْبَرَ فَحَاصَرْنَاهُم  ْ حَتَّى أَصَابَتْنَا مَخْمَصَةٌ شَدِيدَةٌ ثُمَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَتَحَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَمْسَى النَّاسُ الْيَوْمَ الَّذِي فُتِحَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْقَدُوا نِيرَانًا كَثِيرَةً فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَا هَذِهِ النِّيرَانُ عَلَى أَيِّ شَيْءٍ تُوقِدُونَ قَالُوا عَلَى لَحْمٍ قَالَ عَلَى أَيِّ لَحْمٍ قَالُوا عَلَى لَحْمِ حُمُرٍ إِنْسِيَّةٍ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَهْرِقُوهَا وَاكْسِرُوهَا فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَوْ نُهَرِيقُهَا وَنَغْسِلُهَا قَالَ أَوْ ذَاكَ فَلَمَّا تَصَافَّ الْقَوْمُ كَانَ سَيْفُ عَامِرٍ فِيهِ قِصَرٌ فَتَنَاوَلَ بِهِ يَهُودِيًّا لِيَضْرِبَهُ وَيَرْجِعُ ذُبَابُ سَيْفِهِ فَأَصَابَ رُكْبَةَ عَامِرٍ فَمَاتَ مِنْهُ فَلَمَّا قَفَلُوا قَالَ سَلَمَةُ رَآنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شَاحِبًا فَقَالَ لِي مَا لَكَ فَقُلْتُ فِدًى لَكَ أَبِي وَأُمِّي زَعَمُوا أَنَّ عَامِرًا حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ قَالَ مَنْ قَالَهُ قُلْتُ قَالَهُ فُلَانٌ وَفُلَانٌ وَفُلَانٌ وَأُسَيْدُ بْنُ الْحُضَيْرِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَذَبَ مَنْ قَالَهُ إِنَّ لَهُ لَأَجْرَيْنِ وَجَمَعَ بَيْنَ إِصْبَعَيْهِ إِنَّهُ لَجَاهِدٌ مُجَاهِدٌ قَلَّ عَرَبِيٌّ نَشَأَ بِهَا مِثْلَهُ

----------


## جمال الجمال

قال الشيخ الالباني مخرجا للحديث "ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر و الحرير و الخمر و المعازف ، و لينزلن
أقوام إلى جنب علم ، يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم ، يأتيهم لحاجة ، فيقولون : ارجع إلينا غدا ، فيبيتهم الله ، و يضع العلم ، و يمسخ آخرين قردة و خنازير إلى يوم القيامة " . 
قال الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 1 / 139 :
رواه البخاري في " صحيحه " تعليقا فقال ( 4 / 30 ) : " باب ما جاء فيمن يستحل الخمر و يسميه بغير اسمه . و قال هشام بن عمار : حدثنا صدقة بن خالد حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر حدثنا عطية بن قيس الكلابي حدثني عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري قال : حدثني أبو عامر أو أبو مالك الأشعري - و الله ما كذبني - سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ... " فذكره .
و قد وصله الطبراني ( 1 / 167 / 1 ) و البيهقي ( 10 / 221 ) و ابن عساكر ( 19 / 79 / 2 ) و غيرهم من طرق عن هشام بن عمار به .
و له طريق أخرى عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد ، فقال أبو داود ( 4039 ) : حدثنا عبد الوهاب بن نجدة حدثنا بشر بن بكر عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر به .
و رواه ابن عساكر من طريق أخرى عن بشر به . 
قلت : و هذا إسناد صحيح و متابعة قوية لهشام بن عمار و صدقة بن خالد ، و لم يقف على ذلك ابن حزم في " المحلى " ، و لا في رسالته في إباحة الملاهي ، فأعل إسناد البخاري بالانقطاع بينه و بين هشام ، و بغير ذلك من العلل الواهية ، التي بينها العلماء من بعده وردوا عليه تضعيفه للحديث من أجلها ، مثل المحقق ابن القيم في " تهذيب السنن " ( 5 / 270 - 272 ) و الحافظ ابن حجر في " الفتح " و غيرهما ، وقد فصلت القول في ذلك في جزء عندي في الرد على رسالة ابن حزم المشار إليها ، يسر الله تبيضه و نشره . 
وابن حزم رحمه الله مع علمه و فضله و عقله ، فهو ليس طويل الباع في الاطلاع على الأحاديث و طرقها و رواتها . و من الأدلة على ذلك تضعيفه لهذا الحديث .
و قوله في الإمام الترمذي صاحب السنن : " مجهول " و ذلك مما حمل العلامة محمد بن عبد الهادي - تلميذ ابن تيمية - على أن يقول في ترجمته في " مختصر طبقات علماء الحديث " ( ص 401 ) :
" و هو كثير الوهم في الكلام على تصحيح الحديث و تضعيفه ، و على أحوال الرواة ". 
قلت : فينبغي أن لا يؤخذ كلامه على الأحاديث إلا بعد التثبيت من صحته و عدم شذوذه ، شأنه في ذلك شأنه في الفقه الذي يتفرد به ، و علم الكلام الذي يخالف السلف فيه ، فقد قال ابن عبد الهادي بعد أن وصفه " بقوة الذكاء و كثرة الاطلاع " :
" و لكن تبين لي منه أنه جهمي جلد ، لا يثبت معاني أسماء الله الحسنى إلا القليل ، كالخالق ، و الحق ، و سائر الأسماء عنده لا يدل على معنى أصلا ، كالرحيم و العليم و القدير ، و نحوها ، بل العلم عنده هو القدرة ، و القدرة هي العلم ، و هما عين الذات ، و لا يدل العلم على شيء زائد على الذات المجردة أصلا وهذا عين السفسطة و المكابرة . و قد كان ابن حزم قد اشتغل في المنطق و الفلسفة ، و أمعن في ذلك ، فتقرر في ذهنه لهذا السبب معاني باطلة " .
ثم فسر الشيخ الحديث الى ان قال
و قد جاءت أحاديث كثيرة بعضها صحيح في تحريم أنواع من آلات العزف التي كانت معروفة يومئذ ، كالطبل و القنين و هو العود و غيرها ، و لم يأت ما يخالف ذلك أو يخصه ، اللهم إلا الدف في النكاح و العيد ، فإنه مباح على تفصيل مذكور في الفقه ، و قد ذكرته في ردي على ابن حزم . و لذلك اتفقت المذاهب الأربعة على تحريم آلات الطرب كلها ، و استثنى بعضهم - بالإضافة إلى ما ذكرنا - الطبل في الحرب ، و ألحق به بعض المعاصرين الموسيقى العسكرية ، و لا وجه لذلك ألبتة لأمور :
الأول : أنه تخصيص لأحاديث التحريم ، بدون مخصص ، سوى مجرد الرأي و الاستحسان ، و هو باطل .
الثاني : أن المفروض في المسلمين في حالة الحرب أن يقبلوا بقلوبهم على ربهم ، و أن يطلبوا منه نصرهم على عدوهم ، فذلك أدعى لطمأنينة نفوسهم ، و أربط لقلوبهم فاستعمال الموسيقى مما يفسد ذلك عليهم ، و يصرفهم عن ذكر ربهم ، قال تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا ، و اذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون ) .
الثالث : أن استعمالها من عادة الكفار ( الذين لا يؤمنون بالله و لا باليوم الآخر ، و لا يحرمون ما حرم الله و رسوله ، و لا يدينون دين الحق ) فلا يجوز لنا أن نتشبه بهم ، لا سيما فيما حرمه الله تبارك و تعالى علينا تحريما عاما كالموسيقى .

و لا تغتر أيها القارئ الكريم بما قد تسمع عن بعض المشهورين اليوم من المتفقهة من القول بإباحة آلات الطرب و الموسيقى ، فإنهم - و الله - عن تقليد يفتون ، ولهوى الناس اليوم ينصرون ، و من يقلدون ؟ إنما يقلدون ابن حزم الذي أخطأ فأباح آلات الطرب و الملاهي ، لأن حديث أبي مالك الأشعري لم يصح عنده ، و قد عرفت أنه صحيح قطعا ، و أن ابن حزم أتي من قصر باعه في علم الحديث كما سبق بيانه ، و ليت شعري ما الذي حملهم على تقليده هنا دون الأئمة الأربعة ، مع أنهم أفقه منه و أعلم و أكثر عددا و أقوى حجة ؟ ! لو كان الحامل لهم على ذلك إنما هو
التحقيق العلمي فليس لأحد عليهم من سبيل ، و معنى التحقيق العلمي كما لا يخفى أن يتتبعوا الاحاديث كلها الواردة في هذا الباب و يدرسوا طرقها و رجالها ، ثم يحكموا عليها بما تستحق من صحة أو ضعف ، ثم إذا صح عندهم شيء منها درسوها من ناحية دلالتها و فقهها و عامها و خاصها ، و ذلك كله حسبما تقتضيه قواعد علم
أصول الحديث و أصول الفقه ، لو فعلوا ذلك لم يستطع أحد انتقادهم و لكانوا مأجورين ، و لكنهم - و الله - لا يصنعون شيئا من ذلك ، و لكنهم إذا عرضت لهم مسألة نظروا في أقوال العلماء فيها ، ثم أخذوا ما هو الأيسر أو الأقرب إلى تحقيق المصلحة زعموا . دون أن ينظروا موافقة ذلك للدليل من الكتاب و السنة ، و كم شرعوا للناس - بهذه الطريقة - أمورا باسم الشريعة الإسلامية ، يبرأ الإسلام منها . فإلى الله المشتكى .
فاحرص أيها المسلم على أن تعرف إسلامك من كتاب ربك ، و سنة نبيك ، و لا تقل : قال فلان ، فإن الحق لا يعرف بالرجال ، بل اعرف الحق تعرف الرجال ، و رحمة الله على من قال : العلم قال الله قال رسوله قال الصحابة ليس بالتمويه
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة بين الرسول و بين رأي فقيه........كلا و لا جحد الصفات و نفيها حذرا من التمثيل و التشبيه 
ثالثا : أن الله عز و جل قد يعاقب بعض الفساق عقوبة دنيوية مادية ، فيمسخهم فيقلب صورهم ، و بالتالي عقولهم إلى بهيمة ..
قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( 10 / 49 ) في صدد كلامه على المسخ المذكور في
الحديث :
" قال ابن العربي : يحتمل الحقيقة كما وقع للأمم السالفة ، و يحتمل أن يكون كناية عن تبدل أخلاقهم . قلت : و الأول أليق بالسياق " .
أقول : و لا مانع من الجمع بين القولين كما ذكرنا بل هو المتبادر من الحديثين .
و الله أعلم .
و قد ذهب بعض المفسرين في العصر الحاضر إلى أن مسخ بعض اليهود قردة و خنازير لم يكن مسخا حقيقيا بدنيا ، و إنما كان مسخا خلقيا ! و هذا خلاف ظاهر الآيات و الأحاديث الواردة فيهم ، فلا تلتفت إلى قولهم فإنهم لا حجة لهم فيه إلا الاستبعاد العقلي ، المشعر بضعف الإيمان بالغيب . نسأل الله السلامة .
رابعا : ثم قال الحافظ :
" و في هذا الحديث وعيد شديد على من يتحيل في تحليل ما يحرم بتغيير اسمه ، و أن الحكم يدور مع العلة ، و العلة في تحريم الخمر الإسكار ، فمهما وجد الإسكار ، وجد التحريم ، و لو لم يستمر الاسم ، قال ابن العربي : هو أصل في أن الأحكام إنما تتعلق بمعاني الأسماء لا بألقابها ، ردا على من حمله على اللفظ " !

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...80#post1289080

----------


## باحث شرعى

شيخ احمد الاقطش هل لك حساب على الفيس ؟ ان كان لك فارجو كتابة الرابط بالله عليك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

إنما ذكر البخاري الحديث بهذه الصيغ ؛ لأنه أخذه عن شيخه بطريق الوجادة أو الإجازة ، وبالتتبع من صنيع البخاري في روايته عن شيوخه الذين حدث عنهم في مواضع أخرى ، إنما يصنع ذلك أحيانا ليشير إلى أنه لا يتساوى بل يقصر مع ما هو على شرطه وما هو أخف من حيث التحديث والوجادة والإجازة  . وقد تتبع الحافظ هذا من صنيع البخاري ونبه عليه في مواضع من الفتح ؛ قال رحمه الله عن قول البخاري : وقال لنا أحمد بن حنبل : هذا فيما قيل أخذه المصنف عن الإمام أحمد في المذاكرة أو الإجازة والذي ظهر لي بالاستقراء أنه إنما استعمل هذه الصيغة في الموقوفات وربما استعملها فيما فيه قصور ما عن شرطه .
هذا مع أن الإمام أحمد من جلة شيوخه ولم يقل : حدثنا أو أخبرنا أو نحو ذلك ، بل قال : قال . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الذي يظهر من تتبع صنيع الإمام البخاري أنه إذا حدث عن شيخ من شيوخه بصيغة التعليق كقوله : قال . أن ذلك بطريق الإجازة أو الوجادة أو المذاكرة ، ليشير إلى عدم تساوي ذلك وقصره عن شرطه فلا يكون في درجة من قال عنه : حدثنا أو أخبرنا ، وقد ذكر ذلك الحافظ ابن حجر في مواضع من الفتح وقال رحمه الله في قول البخاري : وقال لنا أحمد بن حنبل : هذا فيما قيل : أخذه المصنف عن الإمام أحمد في المذاكرة أو الإجازة ، والذي ظهر لي بالاستقراء أنه إنما استعمل هذه الصيغة في الموقوفات وربما استعملها فيما فيه قصور ما عن شرطه .أهــ
ولهذا أحيانا يفعل ذلك في صحيحه ثم يذكره في تاريخه فيقول : أخبرنا ، أو حدثنا . أما في الصحيح فلا ليشير إلى ما ذكرناه من كلام الحافظ . والله أعلم

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

هذا الحدييث أجزم انه موضوع وضعاً ولا أشك في هذا أبداً.
وهو من أحاديث الشوام إياها التي يظهر لي انها كانت ردة فعل على وضع سائد, ويبين لك انه موضوع:
و*لينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم ، يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم* *، يأتيهم ـ يعني الفقير ـ لحاجة فيقولون : ارجع إلينا غدا ، فيبيتهم الله ، ويضع العلم ، و* *يمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة

**بعض متن الحديث يخالف ثوابت صحيحة.
ومن اخرجه بسبب جزئية "يسمون الخمر بغير اسمها" وحتى طرقه من غير رواية هشام بن عمار واهية.*

----------


## أحمد القلي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلمان بن محمد
					

هذا الحدييث أجزم انه موضوع وضعاً ولا أشك في هذا أبداً.
وهو من أحاديث الشوام إياها التي يظهر لي انها كانت ردة فعل على وضع سائد, ويبين لك انه موضوع:
ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم ، يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم ، يأتيهم ـ يعني الفقير ـ لحاجة فيقولون : ارجع إلينا غدا ، فيبيتهم الله ، ويضع العلم ، و يمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة

بعض متن الحديث يخالف ثوابت صحيحة.
ومن اخرجه بسبب جزئية "يسمون الخمر بغير اسمها" وحتى طرقه من غير رواية هشام بن عمار واهية.


حتى لو أنك لم تجزم وذكرت ذلك بصيغة الظن فانا أول المصدقين لذلك ولحكمك بالوضع 
وما هذا أول حديث أدخلته في كتابك العظيم (الأحاديث الموضوعة بقين في الكتابين الصحيحين )
لحافظ الوقت وحجة العصر سلمان بن محمد .
 ونسي الحافظ ابن محمد أن يخبرنا ممن البلاء في هذا الحديث , ومن الذي وضعه 
ولا يبعد أن يكون واضعه هو محمد بن اسماعيل البخاري نفسه , أخرجه في كتابه - أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله  - ظنا منه أنه كتاب الأدب المفرد أو التاريخ 
*

----------


## أحمد القلي

*وكان الأئمة الحفاظ قديما يتوجسون خيفة أن يتكلموا في أحاديث الصحيحين , وكانوا يتهيبونها مع ظهور النكارة عندهم في بعض أحاديثها 
فهذا حديث خالد بن مخلد المتكلم فيه والمشهور بالغلو في التشيع تفرد البخاري باخراج حديثه القدسي وما تجرأ أحد أن يسميه بما وصف هنا اخونا 
قال الحافظ الذهبي (حديث غريب جداً ولولا هيبة الصحيح لعدوه من منكرات خالد بن مخلد
 لغرابة لفظه 
وانفراد شريك به وليس بالحافظ 
ولم يرد هذا المعنى إلا بهذا الإسناد
 ولا خرجه غير البخاري )) انتهى 
فمع اجتماع كل هذه الدواعي لم يتجرؤوا على الحديث كما فعل سلمان هنا*

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

ورب الكعبة موضوع - يدركه من تشبع بالقران وباالاف صحيح السنة
أو الحديث الصحيح عند مسلم وغيره لايصح.
وعندما فتشته تاريخيا بسبب ضعف سنده ووهائه يظهر بوضوح انه حديث ردة فعل وقد ظهر احاديث على هذه الشاكلة اشبه ب"سمر الليل" من قصص ومواعظ القصاص.
لاتشك اخي انه موضوع ولا تسأل احدا بعدي وانا اعرف حدود الكلام, أسأل الله ان ينير بصيرتي وبصيرتك وتميز كلام النبي من قصص السمار.
أحاديث ضعفاء ومجاهيل الشام دون مشاهيرهم اخي  تقريبا على هذه الشاكلة سواء هذا الحديث او حديث الة الزرع-ومجرد اطلاع سريع على الإسناد (على فرض انك ملم بالرواة سلفا *واحاديثهم* وماقيل فيهم--حوالي 7000 الى 9000 راوي) تعلم ان حديثهم لابد يكون هكذا.

وابدا اخي الهيبة موجودة وباقية ولكن هذه احاديث سهلة

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

تدبر أخي معي: و*لينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم ، يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم ، يأتيهم ـ يعني الفقير ـ لحاجة فيقولون : ارجع إلينا غدا ، فيبيتهم الله ، ويضع العلم ، و يمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة
=
هل هذا ينقل حديثا عن النبي أم "يسولف" ؟*

----------


## عبد الباسط آل القاضي

الغناء هو من بواطن الفحشاء وجذورها لذا قال السلف الغناء بريد الزنا

----------


## محمد الروسي

*لفظة يستحلون المعازف شاذة و لكن الخسف واقع!*

*أقسم الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله أنه لو صح عنده حديث المعازف ما تردد في الأخذ به ، وصدق ولاشك ، وزل الحافظ ابن الصلاح ومن قلده زلة كبيرة بتخطئة ابن حزم!

1- اطلع ابن حزم على الحديث متصلا قطعا في (مسند الحسن بن سفيان) و (كتاب أبي داود) وغيره ، كما بيننا سابقا بعكس الخطاب الوعظي المنتشر الزاعم بأن ابن حزم لم يطلع على الحديث موصولا فضعفه ، فالحديث ضعيف على كل حال موصولا ومعلقا وتضعيفه لاعلاقة له بالاتصال أصلا، بل وابن حزم لم يضعفه للانقطاع !!!!!!.

2- كما لم يضعف ابن حزم الحديث للوهم والتردد في اسم الصحابي و كلهم عدول وإنما ذكره كأنه يشير أن الاضطراب في اسم الصحابي قرينة على ضعف حفظ حفظ أحد الرواة كما يلي!

3- ابن حزم ضعف الحديث لضعف راوٍ فيه هو (عطية بن قيس) ، قال ابن حزم = (مجهول) المحلى. أي مجهول الضبط وهو كما قال رحمه الله ، حيث قال أبوحاتم عن هذا الراوي (صالح الحديث) أي لايحتج بتفرده فهو للاعتبار فقط ، وقال الذهبي (من قال فيه أبوحاتم صالح الحديث فتفرده ""منكر"" ) فما انفرد به هذا الراوي ساقط لايصح.

4- البخاري رحمه الله كان يحب أن يجمع فروع وأبواب الفقه المختلفة في كتابه وليس الحديث فقط. لذلك تجده يجعل في بعض الأبواب ((آية فقط ولاشيء غيرها)) لأن المعنى الفقهي الذي فيها غيرموجود في حديث صحيح ، و أحيانا لا يجد حديثا صحيحا ولا آية تدل على المعنى الفقهي المطلوب ولكن يوجد أحاديث ضعيفة أو قريبة من الحسن لكثرتها يقوي بعضها بعضا فيكون أحدها حسنا لغيره في ((المعنى المتكرر)) فيها فيصبح المعنى صحيح فقهيا. ولهذا فإنه قد يسمي الباب بهذا المعنى الفقهي ثم ((يتركه فارغا تماما بلا آية ولا حديث بل تبويب فقط)). أو يسمي الباب و يدخل تحته (((أحد هذه الأحاديث الضعيفة))) للاستشهاد بالمعنى المتكرر فيها فقط وهو ما يتحسن لغيره حصرا دون لفظ الحديث كاملا الذي هو ضعيف أصلا. ولكن البخاري ليميز هذا الحديث الضعيف ويبين أنه ليس من موضوع كتابه فإنه يعلقه أي يحذف أول إسناده كما فعل مع حديث المعازف.

5- ابن حزم رحمه الله يفهم منهجية البخاري ويعلم أن المعلقات الغير موصولة ليست من الصحيح، فلم يضعف ابن حزم الحديث للانقطاع كما توهم من توهم وزعم من زعم وقلد ابن الصلاح في وهمه من قلد ، فقول ابن حزم (هذا منقطع) يوضحه قوله (لم يورده البخاري مسنداً) = أي أن البخاري علقه ((عمداَ)) رغم اتصاله ((لينبهنا)) أنه ليس من اصول الصحيح ((المسند)) فلم يصله في اي موضع من كتابه ، فليس من أحاديث الصحيح التي انتقاها البخاري وإنما هو مما يُذكر في حواشي الكتاب للاستئناس والاستشهاد كالبلاغات.

6- لم يبوب البخاري للمعازف في أي موضع من كتابه رغم أن الحديث إن صح هو عمدة في بابه ، بل حتى عند ذكر آية لهو الحديث قال البخاري ((باب كل لهو باطل ""إذا شغل"" عن طاعة الله)) ولم يذكر سوى الآية وهكذا تاولها البخاري وفهم معناها فلم يذكر تحريما ، وتجاهل الحديث تماما فلم يذكره حتى كشاهد مع الآية. كما تجاهل مسلم الحديث بالكلية لضعفه ولم يذكره أبدا رغم شدة تعقب مسلم للبخاري حتى قيل أنه مستخرج عليه ، ورغم أن الحديث عمدة في بابه..فتأملوا ياذوي القلوب والأبصار.

7- الخلاصة = لفظ ( يستحلون المعازف) منكر شاذ لايصح فلم يأت إلا من طريق هذا الراوي الضعيف حصرا ، بينما المعنى المتكرر الذي جاء من روايات عديدة خارج الصحيح يشد بعضها بعضا هو (الخسف بمستحلي الخمور في نهاية الزمان) وهو المعنى الذي استشهد به البخاري وبوب له فقط فقال (((باب ماجاء فيمن يستحل الخمر ويسميه بغير اسمه))) فجمع في تبويبه بين كل المعاني في الروايات داخل وخارج كتابه ليبين إعتماده على مجموع الطرق لتصحيح موضع الشاهد وهو((استحلال الخمر))). (مروي عن أبي أمامة \ عائشة\ وأبي عامر الأشعري\ عبادة بن الصامت).

8- وهم "عطية بن قيس" فوضع لفظ يستحلون ، ليس أمام الخمر فقط بل أمام أصناف أخرى كالخز والحرير ولذا تعجب ودهش أبوداود وهو يذكر الحديث في كتابه وقال " وعشرون نفسا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لبسوا الخز" أي أنه لايستقيم أبدا أن يوصف بالتحريم !! فالحديث لا علاقة له بالمعازف من قريب أو بعيد.

فقول العراقي (لاتصغ لابن حزم المخالف) متابعة وتقليدا لابن الصلاح هو زلة كبرى منهما وممن حفظ المتن مقلدا دون تحقيق كعادة الفقهاء والوعاظ ، فرحم الله الإمام البحر أبا محمد بن حزم الإمام وغفر له!*

*ولكن مع التفصيل السابق* 

إن لم يصح في تحريم الموسيقى نص ، وقلت أن هذا يعني في أغاني الأطفال وخلفيات البرامج أو ترفيه وقتي منضبط كالملح في الطعام لا أكثر !

ولكن قول أن لفظة (يستحلون المعازف) شاذة لا يعني أن الحديث غير صحيح ..فلا نخلط المناطات !! ، بل الخسف واقع ، نازل في بعض هذه الأمة ولاشك ، بخبر الصادق المصدوق عليه الصلاة والسلام جاء بمجموع طرقه الكثيرة جدا ، وبوب له البخاري رحمه الله ،(باب ماجاء فيمن يستحل الخمر ويسميه بغير اسمه) والفاظ حديث مالك بن أبي مريم لا يختلف عالمان مسلمان في وقوعها وتحريمها ظاهريا كان أو حنبليا أو مالكيا!

(ليشربن أناس من أمتي الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها ، يعزف على رؤوسهم بالمعازف والمغنيات ، يخسف الله بهم الأرض ..) الحديث

فالبعض يذهب لهذه الحفلات خصوصا في الساحل الشمالي بمصر وغيره ، ومن بها يحملون قناني ال(بيره) و كئوس ال(تيكيلا) و يقولون عن الزنا (علاقات) و الفجور (صاحبي وصاحبتي) ، تغدو عليهم القينات و تضرب عليهم بالمعازف بالساعات الطوال ... فهؤلاء و أمثالهم والله من جاء فيهم الوعيد!

و والله لست في مأمن مادمت معهم وإن لم تشرب الخمر ولم تزن ، كما يخسف بجيش هدم الكعبة وفيهم أسواقهم كما ثبت في البخاري.

والله سيخسف بك معهم وأنتم في تمام غفلتكم ولهوكم ... كل شخص وكل شاب يمني نفسه أنه غير مخاطب ..والله أنت مخاطب وكل مسلم مخاطب بهذا الحديث، الحديث في هذه الأمة وليس في الكفار أو اليهود أو غيره ... انتبه!


*ثم الإفراط والإكثار*


في وصف المنافقين ، قال تعالى: (ولايذكرون الله إلا قليلا)
وأمر المؤمنين فقال:(يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا)
والصورة التي ذكرتها في تعليقك لا تجتمع مع أوصاف المؤمنين في الآيات، وهي أقرب لأوصاف المنافقين ، والذكر قد يجتمع مع امور كثيرة وأعمال متعددة ولكن يبعد عقلا ويصعب فعلا أن يكون مع الموسيقى والغناء.

ثم نذكر قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر (دعهما فإنه يوم عيد) ، و العيد لا يحل حراما ، ولكن الأمر متعلق بالوقت ، ففيه دليل على أن الإكثار من اللهو مذموم غير ممدوح. وفي حديث المرأة الناذرة (إن كنت نذرت فاضربي وإلا فلا) ، والنذر لا يكون في محرم ، فنعم نقطع إذا بجواز الضرب والتغني ولكن نفهم أن الإكثار منه لم يكن من هديه ، كما نفهمه من وضع إصابعه في أذنه عند سماع الزمارة، مع عدم نهيه عنه أو زجره بل أمره به أحيانا ، (أتحبين أن تغنيك) ، أنه قد يحدث أحيانا ، لكن الإكثار والتكرار لم يكن من هديه ولا هدي أصحابه (لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة) ، ونفهمه من قول أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه لأخيه البراء بن مالك لما رآه يضرب على وتر قوسه ويتغنى فلم يقل له ويلك ماذا تفعل وإنما قال (إلى متى هذا؟!) أي أن ما أخذه عليه هو خشية استغراقه وإكثاره.
والشعر الذي هو كلمات الأغاني مباح ولا شك ولكنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قال (لأن يمتلئ جوف أحدكم قيحا يريه خير له من أن يمتلئ شعرا) ..فأشار مرة أخرى لذم الإكثار والإفراط فيه.
والإفراط والإسراف في عديد من المباحات ((((مكروه))) بأدلة كثيرة!

----------

